

World’s oldest human-linked skeleton found - hammertime
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33110809/ns/technology_and_science-science/?GT1=43001

======
Godflesh
This is a huge discovery. This shows that there could be a common ancestor to
apes and humans. The skeleton found, Ardi, doesn't show capabilities of an ape
(hanging off trees, bone structure etc.) so its a very plausible explanation.

